# Other D2G Roms



## easye (Aug 5, 2011)

I know with the very few devs we have for the D2G this may be too much to ask for.. but I am not exactly a huge fan of Liquid and Apex was dropped off and didn't provide any roaming capabilities in Settings. I am actually kind of surprised nothing like this has been created. But I would really like to see a de-blurred .608 rom, very lightweight, good battery life, roaming capabilities, and everything works. Apex came very close to these specs with great battery life and simplicity...

I would create something like this if I had the knowledge and hardware capabilities of compiling such a project. But I simply don't have the time and not a complete understanding of cooking up a rom and have it spit out a complete zip aligned rom.

Just seems like with Froyo, we had Angel or Hexen or many other de-blurred roms that functioned great. Not knocking on CM7(what i primarily use), CM9, or MIUI as I enjoy all of those greatly and appreciate the work done and put forth towards the perfectness of them. The speed, customizability, and options with those roms are much greater. But battery life and such an everyday rom suffers in all of these in some way. (to me atleast)

So if someone could point me in the right direction in creating such a rom, or if someone wants to take on the project it would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Liberty is good, but it's blur-based, so it looks a lot like stock and I stopped using it because the battery stats were unreliable. Liquid was my fav until the CM9 build, but as you said, dev for Liquid died off, which is a shame.


----------



## ryeguy2006a (May 30, 2012)

I recently rooted my phone, and I too would be looking for a rom that is essentially bug-free. I am running AOPK and it is great don't get me wrong, but I there are some small issues like keyboard lights, and video that don't work all the time.


----------

